# Campy Chorus BB Rebuild



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, everyone. New to this forum. I have been searching around and could not find anywhere that describes how to take apart Campy Chorus BB. I was wondering if anyone knows if it can be done and how? Basically does the drive side bearing cup come off and how do you remove it? Press it off or does it screw off? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mar


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

What kind of BB shell does your bike frame use?

If it's 68mm English, the drive side BB cup needs to be turned clockwise to loosen. Non-drive side needs to be turned the normal counterclockwise to loosen.

If your bike's BB shell is 70mm Italian, both the DS and NDS cups are normal-threaded ("lefty-loosy, righty-tighty").

Campy Ultratorque BB cups are available in both 68mm English and 70mm Italian. You gotta figure out which one you got.

Of course, before you can take off the bearing cups, you need to take off the cranks first.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

or is the OP talking about a square taper cartridge BB and whether it's rebuildable?


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion. I'm wondering if the campy chorus drive side cup is removable so I can replace bearings (2)? I was told it was but do not want to damage BB trying to remove cup the wrong way. If anybody knows how to remove it I would really appreciate some advice.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*clarify...*

You need to note whether the BB is the old style cartridge type or the new ultra torque. The cartridge style is not considered to be rebuildable (but it can be done). The ultra torque crank has the bearing mounted on the crank spindle. Those can be replaced, but require a special puller to remove.

When in doubt, go to The official Campagnolo web site - Bicycle Parts and Components Cycling. They have extensive service instructions.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

It is old style catridge type. Thanks for the website will check it out C-40.

Mar


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Try this for a description:

Campagnolo Bottom Brackets - Bicycle Parts at discount prices / the Buyer's Guide / Bicycle Parts at their finest! / Professional Bicycle Source / Bike Pro

I don't recall seeing too much on rebuilding them.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Maintaining*



gofast2wheeler said:


> It is old style catridge type. Thanks for the website will check it out C-40.


You remove the BB from the frame by removing the cranks and then using a Campy lock ring tool (fits BB cups and cassette lock ring) to remove the cups. If you have a screwed on BB cable guide, remove that screw before you start to work on the BB or you could damage the BB cartridge if the screw sticks up into the frame by a bit.

Assuming the BB is English thread, the left cup of your BB is normal (right hand) thread and the right cup is left hand (reverse) thread. 

As a general rule, these BBs are not considered repairable but you can find some people who have pried off the bearing seals, flushed out the grease, and put in fresh grease before replacing the seals. With the right tools and some shop skills, you could pull off the bearings and press on a new set. Whether that would be worth the effort compared to simply buying a new unit is an open question.

Beyond that, one needs to ask whether there is actually anything wrong with this BB. If it turns smoothly in your hands, then all you need to do is clean the threads, grease the threads, and put it all back together with the proper torque (70 n-m).


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for everybody's response. Just looking to replace bearings with new one's not repack them with grease. Kerry Irons, the spindle is choppy when turning it in my hand. Trying to find out how to remove the drive side cup from bracket catridge seems to be pressed on or an intergral part of bracket. When you screw out BB left side comes off of BB, but drive side cup is still attached to BB and the 2 bearings under this cup are the ones I'm trying to get to. 

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The cups just pull off. You may need a puller to help, but it can usually be done by hand.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> The cups just pull off. You may need a puller to help, but it can usually be done by hand.


You put that end of spindle against a hard surface and push down the cup with your bodyweight. I did it with a chorus bottom bracket and it was a PITA. In the end, considering the time, effort, and cost of bearings, I would have been better off buying another bottom bracket. I have three 102 bottom brackets in my parts drawer, 2 chorus and 1 record. They're getting harder to find, if I didn't have a stash, I would use a Phil Wood.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay bigbill and bikerjulio thanks for the response, I did not want to damage cup on drive side trying to remove it the wrong way. I will probably by a phil wood BB, but still want to replace bearings to have as a spare. Would like to go to Ulrta torque but riding 9 spd, would have to change everything to convert to 11spd. Alotta money to go that route.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

gofast2wheeler said:


> Okay bigbill and bikerjulio thanks for the response, I did not want to damage cup on drive side trying to remove it the wrong way. I will probably by a phil wood BB, but still want to replace bearings to have as a spare. Would like to go to Ulrta torque but riding 9 spd, would have to change everything to convert to 11spd. Alotta money to go that route.


A ten speed UT crankset would work with a 9 speed drivetrain. I guess you compare the cost of a PW bottom bracket (stainless+rings+tools=around $150) to a UT crankset. You can get a Centaur alloy from Ribble for $83.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Total is showing new chorus BB at $77 canuck bucks. Ribble is out of stock.

Campagnolo Chorus 2006 Bottom Bracket - 102mm - Bottom Brackets - Road - Total Cycling

I can't see how you would get the bearings off without doing some damage.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> I can't see how you would get the bearings off without doing some damage.


Vise with two small metal wedges to create enough of a gap to use a puller. It took around three hours to do the job and iirc, the bearings were around $18 each. Not worth it except for the satisfaction of doing it. I feel almost the same way about changing the bearings on a campy freehub. I could probably do it faster now, but it still requires three hands.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link, man that is cheap. Never been to that site. I usually use realcyclist. Local shop want's $150. Thanks for everybodies help I'm on my way to fixing the problem, thanks to you guys.

Thanks Again,
Mario


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

U can get a token ISO aswell, are pretty good and maybe 40 bucks. None sense to change bearings in a sealed BB. There is a logic behind..."looks like nobody had made it"... or..'' cant find any details"

Good luck.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Ultra is correct - I have used them & their stuff is fine. $43 shipping included. (uses an FSA Isis type tool to install tho).

Token Bottom Bracket BB Bearings Square Taper Road English Thread 68 x 102 mm | eBay


----------

